# Coat colors and patterns found in the GSD



## Castlemaid

Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, COLOR & PIGMENT


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

https://www.total-german-shepherd.com/German-Shepherd-Coat-Colors.html


----------

